# Favourite type of workout?



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

I have a membership to Curves and I do Zumba. Zumba is really easy if you have it broken down. Im actually getting my Zumba instructor cert next month - too bad you're not in MD. I'd make you join my group!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## dee (Jul 30, 2009)

Honestly? My favorite workout is the one I can do without getting out of bed!

Seriously - I don't do well with structured workouts. I will dance, but only when I'm the only one on the property. Hubby and the rest of the family make too much fun of me.

I can't bring myself to exercise in a group situation. The last couple of times I tried, I was three times the size of everyone else in the class. Didn't go back...


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Let'se see, carry a heavy basket of wet laundry to the line and hang it up, with some stairs that have to be negotiated. (biceps and triceps and legs) dust mopping floors (torso) wet mopping (upper legs) lifting a bale, (same as wet laundry) lift and dump a 50 lf bag of grain into the barrel (wet laundry) clean two big stalls, (every muscle I own). The barn is every day while most other is twice weekly. I think I get plenty of exercise. Oh, carried heavy blocking yesterday and levelled the deck.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

I like plyometrics, kick boxing, old school calestetics, weights. Days I have my granddaughter, I go on 5 to 10k bike rides with her in the bike trailer, awesome for my legs since 1/2 is up a steep mountain.


----------



## Kido (Jul 17, 2012)

Dancing Arabian, I would have love to join your class!! I'm in South Africa, though! We do have Curves here, but the one nearest to me is 60km's away. We have a gym in the village where I live, but it's expensive and I know if I pay membership, it will be a waste, because I will probably never go. I don't know how people fit in everything they do in a day! I always seem to have limited time and even more limited finances! After work, I go to my horses. I look after them myself and that is a workout in itself! Then I still have chores at home to do, so I don't work out every day, because I know I won't keep it up. I do it 3 - 4 times a week.


----------



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

dee said:


> Honestly? My favorite workout is the one I can do without getting out of bed!
> 
> Seriously - I don't do well with structured workouts. I will dance, but only when I'm the only one on the property. Hubby and the rest of the family make too much fun of me.
> 
> I can't bring myself to exercise in a group situation. The last couple of times I tried, I was three times the size of everyone else in the class. Didn't go back...


You would fit right in to my class dee  we have mostly larger women and all age ranges (the oldest lady is near 80). I tell them how to adjust the workouts to be easier or harder yet keep pace with the steps.

You need a supportive environment. Your family laughing does NOT help. That's why I like Curves. No men, no mirrors, no judgement. It's all women and no one cares if you're 100 pounds or 600 pounds. And it's a true not caring - not like in some places where you see they care and are trying to be polite.

I totally wish you could join my club!

Kido- I wish you could too! Remember that exercise doesn't have to be an hour. Even a half hour is good - just get your heart rate up. Do little things like take the stairs, park farther away, walk more whenever possible. It adds up! If you can get a pedometer, aim for 10,000 steps a day.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

I need to add shovelling gravel into a trailer then shovelling it out to spread it at destination.


----------



## englishaqh (Jul 6, 2012)

Have you tried things like running and cycling? 
These are things that you can do at a gym, or just around wherever you feel like it.


----------



## Kido (Jul 17, 2012)

englishaqh, I hate running!! I actually like cycling and do that whenever I get a chance, or when it is not too cold or windy. At the moment my bike has a puncture in his front tyre, so hubby must fix that for me first...

But, I was looking at some exercise DVD's at the on-line shop. There are so many to choose from and I'm just wondering if someone has experience with one that is really nice to do.

I like exercising in my own home, because I can do it whenever I get a chance and don't spend time on travelling to and from the gym. I can do it while I'm busy with something else - eg. something is in the oven, or while the washing machine is on. So yes, I can multitask while exercising! It's just more convenient for me and I stick to it better than going to the gym.


----------



## Cinder (Feb 20, 2011)

Are you sure you "hate" running? I used to hate running as well, before I actually really started doing it. Start off slow with walking/jogging, and if you speed up feel free to slow down if you get tired. You can do it any time and you don't need any equipment (except shoes).

I used to switch between DDR, Zumba, and Wii Fit, and I want to get back to doing some of those, but I don't enjoy them as much as running so it's hard for me to keep up with it like I used to :/.


----------



## mtngrl7500 (May 29, 2011)

I do lots of stuff throughout the day that I'm sure keeps me fit. I have a GSD/Malinois mix that I have to take on a long walk daily...normally at least two miles...or he's neurotic. I also take him and the rest of the dogs (Corgis) on a daily walk around our 13 acres. They do much more than me, I just kinda hang back and let them run. I then have all the animals I tend to, fit some riding into the mix, cleaning house, chasing a four year old, lol...lots going on. As far as a strutctured workout, I do a kettlebell class. I try to get in at least 4 days a week. Kettlebells really keep your core strong and you become very aware of your body posture. I find it helps with riding because I know right away if I start to slump or bunch my shoulders up, two things that I have a bad habit with.


----------



## Kido (Jul 17, 2012)

Yip, done the running thing - got a few t-shirts and medals as proof!! I looked in good shape back then too, but never got that feel-good moments that everyone always talked about. I never got addicted to it as regular runners always say they are, and hated every moment I was on the road. I only did it because it made me look good in the mirror! Now that I'm past 40, I prefer doing things that I enjoy!


----------



## ohmyitschelle (Aug 23, 2008)

I belong to a gym so I like working out there... I personally like doing cardio and then hopping on the circuit - which is a weight machine then cardio then another specialised machine, cardio etc... in bursts of 40secs on each. It's great fun, and by the end of it I'm so pumped I finish up with swiss ball activites.

However like others have said, I prefer the part where I don't have to get out of bed. I have all the motivation in the world when I'm AT the gym - it's just getting there where I fail.. hehe going tomorrow though!


----------

